# صباح الليل ، جهاز تحويل الرطوبه في الهواؤ الى مــاء .!!!؟



## يوليسيس (8 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال للاخوه المهندسين الاعزاء ..والاعضاء والمفكرين .. الافاضل .

جهاز تحويل الرطوبه في الهواء الى ماء صالح للشرب ..

ارجو تزويدنا معلومات دقيقه عن هذا الجهاز وعن فوائده واضراره .. إن وجدت.

وعن تكلفته وهل باستطاعة .. مصانع التكيف بتصنيعه في وطننا العربي الغالي..؟

وكم عدد الجالونات او الترات التي يستطيع توفيرها بالساعه او اليوم ..؟

وهل باستطاعتنا زيادة عدد الجالونات للاستخدام الزراعي للحقول الشاسعه .. مثل القمح .. الحبوب ..الاخرى .؟

واخيرا .. كم يحتاج الى قدرة طاقه شمسيه.. من عدد الالواح واحجامها في حال اردنا .. استخدامه وتوزيع الاجهزه على المساحات المذكوره للاستخدام الزراعي ..؟

علما بانه في حال نجاح هذه الفكره اقتصاديا سوف تفيد الكثير الكثير من الشعوب من ابناء وطننا الام .. وسترخص اسعار الكثير من الانواع الزراعيه لتكون في متناول الجميع وفي كل الاماكن ..

ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع شيق جدا و هذه أول مرة أسمع بهذا الجهاز و أنا منتظر أهل التخصص للمشاركة في ذلك الموضوع للاستفادة منهم


----------



## يوليسيس (8 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لمرورك .. وننتظر اهل الاختصاص


----------



## ايمن السعداوى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

منقول منقول منقول منقول منقول
اختراع مصري يحول هواء الصحراء إلى مياه ... ينتج 15 طنا من مياه الشرب يوميا

أن الهواء الجوي من المصادر المتجددة وغير التقليدية للحصول على الماء وخصوصا في المناطق الصحراوية والنائية، وبخاصة في دولنا العربية، مثل دول الخليج العربي.
ومن هنا جاءت فكرة البحث الذي خرج من كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة والتي تهدف إلى إنتاج مياه الشرب من الهواء الجوي باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية بطريقة اقتصادية وملائمة للظروف البيئية للمناطق الصحراوية والنائية.
الدكتور حامد كشف عن أن هذا البحث اثبت القيمة الاقتصادية العالية والفعالة لهذه الطريقة حيث اثبتت التجارب المعملية امكانية الحصول على حوالي 15 طنا من مياه الشرب يوميا وهذا في حالة بناء وحدة مربعة طول ضلعها 100 متر.
واشار إلى أن فكرة البحث تعتمد على استخدام مادة ماصة وهي ملح كلوريد الصوديوم لامتصاص بخار الماء من الهواء الجوي اثناء ساعات الليل، حيث تكون الظروف مناسبة لعملية الامتصاص ثم توليد البخار الممتص باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وتكثيفه على سطح زجاجي مائل للحصول على المياه.
وقال: إن الجهاز المستخدم في البحث يتكون من مجمع شمسي مساحته 2 متر مربع مزود بغطاء زجاجي متحرك يتم فتحه وغلقه بسهولة والمجمع الشمسي مزود بطبقة سميكة معرجة من القماش ومشبعة بالمحلول الملحي ومثبت على أحد جوانبه 3 مراوح صغيرة لدفع تيار من الهواء على السطح من خلال طبقة القماش وذلك لتحسين عملية الامتصاص.
وعن طريقة تشغيل الجهاز كشف عن إنه يتم تشبع طبقة القماش بمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم عالي التركيز وبعد غروب الشمس يتم فتح الغطاء الزجاجي ويتم تشغيل المراوح المثبتة على جانب المجمع الشمسي ومن ثم يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الهواء الجوي والمحلول الملحي فتتم عملية الامتصاص، وعند شروق الشمس يتم غلق الغطاء الزجاجي.
وأوضح استاذ الطاقة في هندسة القوى الميكانيكية في جامعة المنصور، أن نتيجة سقوط اشعة الشمس على المجمع الشمسي ترتفع درجة حرارته وذلك يؤدي إلى توليد بخار الماء الممتص ثم تكثيفه على السطح الزجاجي المصمم بزاوية ميل تتيح الحصول على أكبر قدر من الاشعة الساقطة وكذلك تسهيل عملية تجميع المياه العذبة وهكذا تتكرر عملية فتح وغلق الغطاء الزجاجي يوميا.
وأشار إلى أن التجارب المعملية أكدت على امكانية الحصول على حوالي 15 طنا من مياه الشرب يوميا في حالة بناء وحدة مربعة طول ضلعها 100 متر ومن المتوقع أن تزداد هذه الكمية بدرجة كبيرة باستخدام مواد مسامية جديدة قادرة على التشبع بكميات أكبر من المحلول الملحي.
واضاف حامد «انه قام بتجربة هذا الانجاز العلمي في صحراء سيبريا، ثم في مصر بواسطة وحدات معملية خاصة بذلك، ويستعد لتطبيقه في الواحات المصرية وذلك لتوفير مياه الري هناك، أملا أن تتاح له الفرصة لتجربته في الكويت، مؤكدا أن الاستفادة ستكون واسعة في مجتمع في حاجة واسعة للمياه».​​

1 – مجمع شمسي سطحي
2 – غطاء زجاجي
3 – فتحات المراوح
4 – مجرى لتجميع المياه
5 – عازل
6 – الواح الالمنيوم
7 – مجرى لتجميع المياه
8 – الواح من الصاج
9 – انبوب خروج الماء المكثف
10 – انبوب خروج الماء من المجمع الشمسي
11 – انبوب اختيار مدرجه
12 – مكثف
13 – وصله معدنيه من المكثف والمجمع السمسي
14 – حامل معدني للمكثف
15 – فتحه دخول بخار المكثف
16 – حامل معدني للمجمع الشمسي
17 - حامل معدني يرتكز عليه الغطاء الزجاجي

ويتكون الجهاز الذي صممه د. حامد من مُجمع شمس سطحي له غطاء زجاجي متحرك يتم فتحه وغلقه بسهولة، مع ثلاث مراوح مثبتة على أحد جوانب المُجمع الشمسي قدرة الواحد 10 وات.
والمجمع الشمسي مزود بطبقة متعرجة من القماش ومشربة بمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم (ملح الطعام) لاستخدامها في عملية الامتصاص، بالإضافة إلى إطار معدني مكثف ومجموعة من الحوامل المعدنية للمكثف والمجمع الشمسي والغطاء الزجاجي وثلاث فتحات للمراوح، بالإضافة إلى ألواح من الصاج والألمونيوم ومجرى مائي لتجميع المياه.
وتعتمد طريقة تشغيل الجهاز على تشبيع طبقة القماش بمادة كلوريد الصوديوم، وعند غروب الشمس يتم فتح الغطاء الزجاجي فيبدأ القماش في امتصاص الرطوبة التي ترتفع نسبتها خلال فترة النهار ومع شروق الشمس يتم غلق الجهاز.
ومع الارتفاع التدريجي لدرجة الحرارة تتبخر الرطوبة على السطح الداخلي للزجاج الذي يكون وضعه مائلا ليسمح بانزلاق الماء إلى المكثف ثم إلى حوض التجميع المرتبط بالسطح الزجاجي عن طريق الخراطيم.
تتكرر هذه العملية صباحا ومساءً للحصول على الماء النقي الخالي تماما من أي ملوثات؛ نظرا لأن المياه التي تتبخر إلى الهواء لا تحمل معها أي ملوثات أو أي مواد صلبة؛ وبالتالي تتبخر من الأرض إلى الهواء في حالة نقية تماما.
وقد أكدت التجارب إمكانية الحصول على الكميات اللازمة من المياه عن طريق التحكم في حجم الوحدة؛ فعن طريق بناء وحدة مربعة يبلغ طول ضلعيها 50 مترا نستطيع الحصول على 8 أطنان يوميا من المياه، وفي حالة بناء وحدة مربعة يبلغ طول ضلعيها 100 متر فإنه من الممكن الحصول على 15 طنا من المياه يوميا؛ ومن ثم فإن التجارب قد أشارت إلى أن المتر المربع ينتج حوالي لتر ونصف من المياه يوميا.
​


----------

